# 3520 and Box Scraper



## new3520 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi there, I am the proud new owner of a John Deere 3520. I purchased this tractor to help maintain my 5 acres. I am definitely new to the tractor thing. I am wonder what box scraper everyone would recommend to maintain my gravel driveway and to do some landscaping with.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I have a 4310 (32 HP) and use a King Kutter 72". The only thing I dislike about it is the shanks are not handy to move. I use it for mostly gravel. Full of dirt or rocks I need the MFWD to move well. I have R4's with no wheel weights.

I would recommend a hydraulic top link. It is the best money I have EVER spent on a tractor part. It make the box blade much more useful. I don't know how I got anything done before I got it.

Size and quality you need will be mostly depend on how you use it. Heavier duty ones cost more. The King Kutter is a compromise I like.


----------



## jeffster (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a 3520 and a Frontier 60" BB. I use it for almost everything, from driveway maintenance to land grading. I do not have the top n tilt, but oh man do I wish I did. My neighbor has a 4120 with the top n tilt and he has hydraulic shanks on it so the combination of the two is fantastic. While I can do everything he can with my setup, he can do it much, much faster. That said though, I am perfectly happy with my setup and it is by far the most useful implement I have ever used.


----------



## eternalwolf777 (May 8, 2010)

new3520 said:


> Hi there, I am the proud new owner of a John Deere 3520. I purchased this tractor to help maintain my 5 acres. I am definitely new to the tractor thing. I am wonder what box scraper everyone would recommend to maintain my gravel driveway and to do some landscaping with.


I'm sure this is too little too late but I just bought a Hydraulink and it's the easiest thing I've ever used. I hooked it up in about a minute or two with no problem. Now, I've not used it a lot so far but for what I have, it's been great.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a 72 inch "Brush Hog" brand box scraper for my tractor, with adjustable scarifiers. If you have rocky soil as I do, I would recommend for your size tractor, a 60 inch unit, otherwise, a 72 inch should work, but could easily be bogged down if you start getting a good pile of dirt in it.


----------

